# IVF Discharge after trigger injection



## JackieB (Aug 23, 2005)

Took my trigger injection last night and this morning I have very thick, egg white type discharge when I go to the loo.  Is this normal?  I know you get the egg white stuff when you ovulate normally, but this is very thick and having read on here recently about early ovulation, I'm worried this is going to happen to me before ec tomorrow.

Thanks


----------



## Lorri (Apr 17, 2005)

Jackie,
I don't want to worry you unneccessarily, but I had a huge clear stretchy eggwhite discharge the day before my EC, and had ovulated early (as you know), if this is what you have then it might be a good idea to call your clinic for reassurance if nothing else.  You could do an LH test if you have any OPK's (not sure if it will add value, but might be more info).

Good luck and I really really hope that you don't suffer my fate. 

However, luckily I did get 2 eggs which have fertilised and divided, so try not to panic and stay positive.

Lx


----------



## JackieB (Aug 23, 2005)

Just called Holly House and spoke to one of the nurses and she has reassured me that this is quite normal - it is just my body reacting with the drugs and getting ready for ovulation.

Obviously, being aware of your experience Lorri, I am still a bit worried, but hey, what can I do but wait and see tomorrow.  If I end up with 2 fertilised eggs as you did, I will be more than happy.

Thanks for your response and advice the call the clinic.


----------



## Lorri (Apr 17, 2005)

I think I was just very unlucky, I may have only ovulated an hour early (who knows !?) ! 

I am glad things are looking OK.  Very best of luck for EC tomorrow


----------

